# Stubborn algae limited to Crypt parva



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I getting algae, but it's limited to my Cryptocoryne parva only. Even my Anubias is clean.

It's a 33 gal. with 1wpg T8, 30ppm CO2 mist, ferts are Tropica+ (NP) 2ml daily with 1/3 - 1/2 water change per week with 10ml Excel added in fresh water.

It's covered with various crypts, Java fern and anubias. Although it's low light, growth is good and I'm seeing nice pearling.

It's gradually got worse of the last 4 weeks or so, since I moved the parva for a re-scape. I'm wondering whether the move upset them.... and will they recover enough to fight off the algae?

Meanwhile what advice do you suggest for cleaning it up? It actually scrapes off the leaves using my fingernails, leaving a few brown/black infested areas.

From the photo it looks like there's 3 types of algae. A bit of GSA, dying BBA and the brown/black matt stuff.

Any suggestions more than welcome.

Oh, I don't have any algae eaters. Should I invest in some Amano shrimp or otos perhaps?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

From what I've read, the growth rate of parva makes Anubias look like hornwort.  I am guessing that moving them has thrown them off and they need to re-establish themselves. In the meantime, algae eaters are a possibility, you an always remove them (assuming you can catch them) later. You could also try spot treating with Excel - during your water changes before you add back water and with your filter turned off so there's no circulation, add the Excel dirrectly to the affected areas and wait a few minutes to add back water and re-connect your filter.

BTW, congrats on being able to grow so much at 1 wpg. :thumbsup:


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks Bert.

I actually managed to clean most of it off manually today, followed by a 50% water change and Excel dose.

And thanks for the congrats. Here's a quick pic FYI. Low light and no stems is the way forward for my hectic schedule these days...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Real nice, George!


----------

